# best herbicide for horsetail rush (equisetum)



## Winnie (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the best way to get rid of these beasties? When I was a kid we called them Chinese puzzles and liked to pull the segments apart and put them back together. Last summer I had a section of these plants start growing abundantly along side by gated pipe in a Roundup Ready alfalfa field. I used a backpack sprayer with glyphosate and sprayed multiple times. The stems seemed to die. This spring they are back. I note from different extension service publications that Sledgehammer, Manage, and glyphosate are effective. Does anyone have good luck with these or some other method to get rid of them? So far the horsetail rush plants are mainly on one side of my irrigation pipe, the side that is not watering my alfalfa and against a road. But a few of the plants are now appearing on the field side of my alfalfa. I certainly want to get rid of them. Thanks.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Winnie said:


> What is the best way to get rid of these beasties? When I was a kid we called them Chinese puzzles and liked to pull the segments apart and put them back together. Last summer I had a section of these plants start growing abundantly along side by gated pipe in a Roundup Ready alfalfa field. I used a backpack sprayer with glyphosate and sprayed multiple times. The stems seemed to die. This spring they are back. I note from different extension service publications that Sledgehammer, Manage, and glyphosate are effective. Does anyone have good luck with these or some other method to get rid of them? So far the horsetail rush plants are mainly on one side of my irrigation pipe, the side that is not watering my alfalfa and against a road. But a few of the plants are now appearing on the field side of my alfalfa. I certainly want to get rid of them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about this plant but i do know that complete control of Johnson grass requires spraying it with gly right before the seedhead is mature and the plant will start to translocate the herbicide to the rhizomes. spraying too old or too young a plant appears to kill it but it comes back the following year. that may be the case with this plant.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is called scouringrush in my neck of the woods, but here is one of the labeled herbicides.

http://michiganflora.net/species.aspx?id=1199

http://greenbook.net/advance-search/labels/pests/m-p/21695

Another herbicide is Cimarron Max, according to Greenbook.net

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Winnie said:


> What is the best way to get rid of these beasties? I certainly want to get rid of them. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it is a very small contained area, Sahara. Mix on the light side....ground will be sterile for about 8 months....then you can re-seed. 100% kill.

Regards, Mike


----------

